# freebsd7.2 <dell 1950> mpt problem



## canj00 (Nov 19, 2009)

OS:7.2 or 8.0-rc2
SAS CARDERC 6/i

dmesg:

```
mpt0: <LSILogic> port 0xec00-0xecff mem 0xfc4fc000-0xfc4fffff,0xfc4e0000-0xfc4effff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
mpt0: [ITHREAD]
mpt0: MPI Version=1.5.18.0
mpt0: mpt_wait_req(6) timed out
mpt0: port 0 enable timed out
mpt0: failed to enable port 0
mpt0: unable to initialize IOC
```

It seems  good when I use "dd" command to test the speed of IO.But in 7.1,IO speed only show 14m. Will this information affect the 7.2,or any problem with it.


----------

